# Mr. Aqua 6 Gallon Long High Tech



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Tank: Mr. Aqua 6 Gallon Long
Lighting: 24 in Finnex Planted +
Substrate: Controsoil
Filter: ZooMed Nano 501 Canister
Ferts: Seachem Flourish, one drop for every gallon
Co2: Yes, Paintball
Inhabitants: None, as of yet
Plants:

Ludwigia senegalensis 
Ludwigia pink ovalis
Ludwigia sp. red
Rotala enie
Rotala caterpillar
Rotala mexicana araguaia 
Rotala colorata
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Downoi
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Bacopa monnieri (I think)
Eleocharis parvula
Flame Moss
Anubias Nana 'petite'


10 April 2015










9 May 2015


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

i have similar setup, but i'm using finnex stingray, do you think planted+ would be too intensive for such a shallow tank? btw, what livestocks are you going to have?


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

kimchilee said:


> i have similar setup, but i'm using finnex stingray, do you think planted+ would be too intensive for such a shallow tank? btw, what livestocks are you going to have?


I was a bit worried about algae when I first got it because it was so bright, however, I've had no problems so far. The worst has been a bit that grew on the glass, but a wipe with a paper towel fixed that up. Along with biweekly 50% water changes, the tank has two, four hour photoperiods separated by 4 hours of darkness, and, of course, a large plant mass. A combination of these factors along with the Planted+ has worked magnificently for me, and I think that if you are prepared to spend a bit of time doing some major waterchanges, which shouldn't be too hard for a tank this small, you should be golden. As for inhabitants, I have both Tangerine Tigers and Cherry Shrimp in another tank waiting to be added.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

good points! can't wait to see your shrimps in the tank.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is the planted + not burning your plants? I had p. erectus that started to turn pink (not in the good way) because the light was too intense.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

wlevine09 said:


> Is the planted + not burning your plants? I had p. erectus that started to turn pink (not in the good way) because the light was too intense.


Nope, not at all. Based off of how fast the plants are growing, I'd say they are pretty happy all around. Even those that are merely an inch away from the light are doing fantastically.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Removed the DHG, I'd rather have more "sell-able" plants. Probably going to end up removing the stargrass as well. 

Here's a shot from yesterday, before a trim

14 May 2015










And then here is one post-trim, same day

14 May 2015










Started with very little Monte Carlo, its really growing nicely now










Glosso also doing well










and then my fav, L senegalensis, looking sexy


----------

